# Eclipse, who is watching?



## WiskeyJaR (Aug 2, 2017)

I am curious as to how folks back east are dealing with the up coming hiding of the sun? 
They are predicting over 1 mill. visitors to Oregon for the eclipse. 
Some of the local forest "camp grounds", the sites are being sold for 800-1000 per night, 3 night minimum. :roll: 
Luckily I dont have to go any wheres, just sitting in backyard watching as it passes over head.
Enjoy the shadows folks, and remember your dark glasses. =D>


----------



## pbw (Aug 2, 2017)

I assume you are talking about Aug 22 event?


----------



## KMixson (Aug 2, 2017)

I will watch it if the weather permits it. I have my welding helmet ready. It is supposed to cross me at about 2:45PM on August 21.
We are expecting a totality duration of about 1 minute and 40 seconds at my location.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 2, 2017)

last partial eclipse over Florida was back in the early '60s and it was pretty amusing to the kids.
we used the nail hole in a piece of cardboard focused on a piece of paper as a novelty.

I think the rule of thumb for the "Arc Welding" welder's helmet/lense/goggles
should be "shade #10" at the minimum - #14 is preferred.
Gas welding goggles or cutting goggles are too light and could damage the eyes.
candle soot on plate glass is also not recommended.

I guess there will be a lot of clarification on August 23rd from the Medical Association
of what will _NOT_ work for future events.


.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 2, 2017)

Johnny said:


> last partial eclipse over Florida was back in the early '60s and it was pretty amusing to the kids.
> we used the nail hole in a piece of cardboard focused on a piece of paper as a novelty.
> 
> I think the rule of thumb for the "Arc Welding" welder's helmet/lense/goggles
> ...



Don't need a helmet if you watch it at night. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 4, 2017)

i will watch it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 4, 2017)

pbw said:


> I assume you are talking about Aug 22 event?






If you wait until the 22nd you will miss it. I will we directly under the center of the path on the river fishing. I am going to try to video the event with my Hatcam, to see what the fishing is like before, during, and after. Should have a report put together by the 25th.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 4, 2017)

Re: the hat cam.
please don't move your head around too fast.
the videos that I have seen on YouTube are so busy they make my stomach churn and not pleasant to watch.
looking forward to your documentary !! you are very fortunate to have this once in a lifetime experience.
good luck !!!


----------



## paper (Aug 7, 2017)

My wife's house is in the zone of totality outside of West Paducah, KY. I'm seriously thinking about being on Kentucky Lake, fishing during the eclipse. 
I'd probably have 15 or so jugs out, and be fishing for bluegills during the eclipse. Basically I want to see if fish bite during the middle of the day because it's dark out.  

My boat is already there.. All I have to do is launch, bait, and sit back with a beer in my hand and go "Yep, it's dark out." And watch for jugs to start moving. 

It's the first time I'm really glad I electrified the boat with running lights and LED's.


----------



## redbug (Aug 9, 2017)

my cabin in Illinois is in the direct path but I will be home in pa the hotels have been sold out for a year it should be something to see hope it doesn't rain


----------



## eshaw (Aug 10, 2017)

The wife and I are going to Saint Joseph, MO to watch, hoping the weather cooperates, i.e. not cloudy. The totality is supposed to be 2:30 minutes approximately. There will be two eclipses in my lifetime, this one and the next will take place in about 6 years.


----------



## gnappi (Aug 18, 2017)

No, even if I were in the path of totality I'd only check it out if I were mowing the lawn. I can imagine the idiots that are going to stop their cars on highways to see it. That is going to be news.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 18, 2017)

At our place in TN, we will be in the "total" path. 

We just found out that thousands of "approved" glasses that the resort sold can't be proven to have valid density lenses. So, as long as we turn them in, we can get reimbursed but, we will be left with no safety glasses.

I just took a cardboard box and made a pin-hole camera. That will have to suffice. Not taking any chances with our old eyes with improper glasses. Lots of counterfeit glasses have been sold through Amazon and other places. 

There will be some injuries and some lawsuits. Can't imagine somebody risking someone else's eyes to make a few bucks.

richg99


----------



## KMixson (Aug 18, 2017)

I took out my telescope today and set it up to watch solar events in which it is designed to do. I took it outside and looked at the sun and could see a few sun spots which are dark spots on the surface of the sun. You don't actually look at the sun through the telescopes eyepiece but look at a white plate that the eyepiece is focused on to see the sun. It works well. Now if the weather cooperates Monday I will watch it with my telescope and my welding helmet. I am ready.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Aug 19, 2017)

I will be outside of Philadelphia, so won't get the full effect. I will go outside and gawk at the gawkers tho. Then back to work.


----------



## redbug (Aug 19, 2017)

FormerParatrooper said:


> I will be outside of Philadelphia, so won't get the full effect. I will go outside and gawk at the gawkers tho. Then back to work.


i'm in philly also I have a place in Carbondale that is in the path I just heard the police are worried about the traffic problems


----------



## richg99 (Aug 19, 2017)

Some of the best pictures....will be of people "gawking"....and of people taking pictures of people gawking.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm hearing about traffic jams because of people going to the Pacific Northwest. Campgrounds and hotels are booked up. While driving north on I-5 (the main north/south freeway in the west) a couple of days ago I saw a lot of campers with "eclipse or bust" signs.


----------



## redbug (Aug 19, 2017)

i'm waiting to hear about the law suits because the glasses don't protect you even though it has been all over everything that there are a lot of fakes out there DO THEIR EYES BURST INTO FLAMES ?


----------



## paper (Aug 19, 2017)

Rode motorcycle down south of Nashville from Paducah today. Signs on all major roads warning of delays and no parking on the side of the roads.

Saw a sign outside of a farmers market.

Free Solar Eclipse! Enjoy!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes, THEY are coming. I was warned tonight that my little street, about a city block long and pretty narrow, will have HUNDREDS of cars on it Monday.

There is a golf fairway in the back. Apparently, a lot of people have been told that they should park on my street, cut through the yards, and stand in the middle of the fairway to see the sun. 

Since there are five golf courses on this complex, and 18 holes on each one..I wonder what the attraction of my one fairway will be???

Heck, it will only last a few hours at the most. My guess is, after the 2 minutes of totality, everyone will go home quickly.

richg99


----------



## KMixson (Aug 19, 2017)

richg99 said:


> My guess is, after the 2 minutes of totality, everyone will go home quickly.
> 
> richg99



You mean they will try to go home quickly. Traffic will be a mess if as many show up as they expect.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yeah. It is basically a very skinny nearly one way street terminating with a cul-de-sac at the top of a long hill. I might want to stay home and watch the fun.

richg99


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 21, 2017)

Well, my original plans were dashed by that damn river. It's about 4feet high and unfishable for bass. But, I have a contingency plan, there is a small (about 55 acres) lake called Port Hudson that is almost directly under the path. that is where I'm going to try this today. Hope I can make it through all these delays I've been hearing about.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2017)

Awaiting your report later.


----------



## paper (Aug 21, 2017)

I was hoping to take some photos, but it's supposed to be cloudy from 11 til 3. 
So, it'll just be dark out.. 

I think there's going to be a lot of disappointed folks in these parts.. Not only have they come from all over the country, I think there's a lot of folks from all over the world.. 

Mother Nature is looking at a lot of lawsuits.. :lol:


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2017)

Just down the road from you in East TN (Crossville)The Weather Channel is showing 100% clear skies all day.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 21, 2017)

I've made a cardboard box viewer.


----------



## paper (Aug 21, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Just down the road from you in East TN (Crossville)The Weather Channel is showing 100% clear skies all day.



Thanks, but I'm not going anywhere today.. Kinda like Black Friday, I don't get on the roads when the loonies are out and about.. :wink:


----------



## paper (Aug 21, 2017)

I need a job as a weatherman..

Umm, I'm guessing it might be cloudy, or might not.. :? 

Sunny.. Looking like I'll get some photos in.. I'm kinda glad I went against my previous thought of fishing.. It's HOT out!! :lol:


----------



## overboard (Aug 21, 2017)

I'll be outside when it gets dark, then I will watch it on the TV and u tube for the best and safest views of it!


----------



## paper (Aug 21, 2017)

When it gets dark is when the Martians start vacuuming up all in the path of totality.. 
It's true!! I read it (ok, I wrote it) on the internet!! :lol:


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Aug 21, 2017)

In Philadelphia at 630 Eastern there were lines outside the Franklin Institute ( Yes, that Franklin ), and this area is only in the 85% zone. I can only imagine what it looks like for you in the total zones. 

Stay safe, and like Moms always told us, don't look at the Sun.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2017)

Very dark during totality. Wonder what the fish thought?

richg99


----------



## paper (Aug 21, 2017)

The eclipse was great, but they crecent shaped shadows through the leaves afterwards was really cool!!!


----------



## KMixson (Aug 21, 2017)

I missed the totality because of a thunderstorm passing through at that moment. It did get dark like a nighttime thunderstorm. When I got home from work about an hour and fifteen minutes before totality I was able to set up my telescope and see about 25% of the sun covered before the clouds rolled in.


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Aug 21, 2017)

From me front yard in Sweet Home Or. Was a lot darker then picture appears...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yeah, my picture came out the same. Seems that the camera compensated for the lack of light in the center, and made the Totality look like a bright sun.

Sure was neat for two minutes or so.

What was amazing, to me, was the tremendous amount of sunlight that appeared as Totality finished. Just a tiny sliver of actual sun turned darkness into almost a full, sunny, day.

richg99


----------



## Shaugh (Aug 22, 2017)

The best show was on the ground...







I didn't hear anybody talking about this beforehand... must not have been well remembered...


----------



## paper (Aug 22, 2017)

Shaugh said:


> The best show was on the ground...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed!!! A buddy of mine held up a plastic colander and every hole was a crescent. 
Of course I can't find the photo, now. #-o 

The shadows through the rustling leaves looked like waves of water, on the ground.. =D>


----------



## paper (Aug 22, 2017)

Found it!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 23, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Very dark during totality. Wonder what the fish thought?
> 
> richg99




I don't know what they were thinking, but they sure stopped biting at moment of totality and for the next 30min. before I had to leave. Here is a pic. See the shadow in the reflection of the sky.


----------

